# Ferry Bookings



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Hi All. My wife and i have decided to go to France/ Spain at the begining of October, returning at the end of November this year. As this will be our first trip abroad in our Motorhome,we would like to know how far in advance to book the ferry?. Thanks John and Margaret.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi Longdog

I will be going across about the same time , I booked my crossing yesterday with P&O online. My van is 8.5 metres long and the fare was £98.00. Last year I paid £135.00 for the same crossing but with a shorter van. I usually book early to get a good price. Have a look on line you can make a booking up to the part where you confirm without any costs, so you can try different crossing times.

Hope this helps & good luck

Rain Dancer


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Norfolkline are doing some fantastic deals at the moment

https://travel.norfolkline.com/ £88?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hi Longdog
> 
> I will be going across about the same time , I booked my crossing yesterday with P&O online. My van is 8.5 metres long and the fare was £98.00.................
> 
> Rain Dancer


Our van is 7.25m.
We had already got 2 Dover/Calais bookings one for April and one for June. Out 6am and back 8.30am at £138.00. Made those before Christmas.
We made another 2 weeks ago, same times but for September and the price is £100.00.

It pays to book early.


----------



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Thanks All Have booked this morning with P&O. Out on 28 Sept. return late Nov. for £74.00. Many Thanks John.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

*fERRY bOOKINGS*

Hi Longdog

Its good to see sombody else has got a bargain crossing. Where are you going.

Bye Rain Dancer


----------



## 89364 (May 21, 2005)

Hi Raindancer, At the moment we intend to travel down through France to Nth. Spain. ( Costa Brava). As this will be our first trip abroad we hav'nt sorted a route yet. I will be looking at past posts regarding this. Wont be rushing, just taking a lesuirly drive down. Many Thanks John.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi longdog

Will you be looking to overnight/stay on campsites or aires.

In planning your route you should take into account that many campsites in France will have closed after the season, if not on the journey down then certainly on the way back.

There is a fair bit of information either on the site already or with members which is there for the asking.

Good luck with the planning which for us is probably the most exiting bit.

PS If you continue this discussion re. your journey, it would be a good idea to start another thread under a different title.


----------

